# Trouble building libreoffice



## mahashakti89 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am facing trouble building libreoffice from ports after a fresh 9.1 install , after some time I get following error message :


```
Making:    guesslang.lib
Making:    libguesslanglo.so
Making:    hyphen_lib.lib
Making:    libhyphenlo.so
Making:    spell.lib
Making:    libspelllo.so
Making:    lnth.lib
Making:    liblnthlo.so
lingucomponent deliver
Module 'lingucomponent' delivered successfully. 12 files copied, 2 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !
  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:
            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'vcl', please re-run build
 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Googling didn't help much, on this forum I found this:


> I fixed this problem by building libreoffice with g++47



I tried by changing gcc4.6 to gcc4.7 but it doesn't work.

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,

I tried it with the procedure indicated at the end of the error message 


```
/usr/local/bin/bash
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2
source ./Env.Host.sh
cd vcl
gmake clean # optional
gmake -r
```

and I got this :


```
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:46:16: error: variable has incomplete type 'class Q_EXPORT'
class Q_EXPORT QSocketNotifier : public QObject
               ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:46:7: note: forward declaration of 'Q_EXPORT'
class Q_EXPORT QSocketNotifier : public QObject
      ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:46:32: error: expected ';' after top level declarator
class Q_EXPORT QSocketNotifier : public QObject
                               ^
                               ;
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:46:34: error: expected unqualified-id
class Q_EXPORT QSocketNotifier : public QObject
                                 ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:80:12: error: expected a class or namespace
inline int QSocketNotifier::socket() const
           ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:83:8: error: expected a class or namespace
inline QSocketNotifier::Type QSocketNotifier::type() const
       ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:83:30: error: expected a class or namespace
inline QSocketNotifier::Type QSocketNotifier::type() const
                             ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:86:13: error: expected a class or namespace
inline bool QSocketNotifier::isEnabled() const
            ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:37:
/usr/local/include/qtimer.h:46:16: error: variable has incomplete type 'class Q_EXPORT'
class Q_EXPORT QTimer : public QObject
               ^
/usr/local/include/qsocketnotifier.h:46:7: note: forward declaration of 'Q_EXPORT'
class Q_EXPORT QSocketNotifier : public QObject
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:37:
/usr/local/include/qtimer.h:46:23: error: expected ';' after top level declarator
class Q_EXPORT QTimer : public QObject
                      ^
                      ;
/usr/local/include/qtimer.h:46:25: error: expected unqualified-id
class Q_EXPORT QTimer : public QObject
                        ^
/usr/local/include/qtimer.h:82:13: error: use of undeclared identifier 'QTimer'; did you mean 'Timer'?
inline bool QTimer::isActive() const
            ^~~~~~
            Timer
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: 'Timer' declared here
class Timer;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:37:
/usr/local/include/qtimer.h:82:13: error: incomplete type 'Timer' named in nested name specifier
inline bool QTimer::isActive() const
            ^~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: forward declaration of 'Timer'
class Timer;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:56:13: error: unknown type name 'QSocketNotifier'
            QSocketNotifier* notifier;
            ^
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:59:9: error: unknown type name 'QTimer'; did you mean 'Timer'?
        QTimer timeoutTimer;
        ^~~~~~
        Timer
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: 'Timer' declared here
class Timer;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:59:16: error: field has incomplete type 'Timer'
        QTimer timeoutTimer;
               ^
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: forward declaration of 'Timer'
class Timer;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:60:9: error: unknown type name 'QTimer'; did you mean 'Timer'?
        QTimer userEventTimer;
        ^~~~~~
        Timer
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: 'Timer' declared here
class Timer;
      ^
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.cxx:31:
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEXLib.hxx:60:16: error: field has incomplete type 'Timer'
        QTimer userEventTimer;
               ^
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/vcl/inc/svdata.hxx:89:7: note: forward declaration of 'Timer'
class Timer;
      ^
17 errors generated.
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.6.2/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CxxObject/vcl/unx/kde4/KDEData.o] Error 1
```

17 errors , should I file a bug report ??

Thanks


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,

I had a new hope this morning after making :


```
portsnap fetch && portsnap update
```

A new version is in the ports tree, but nada I get the same error as before.

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Trouble building libreoffice = SOLVED*

Hello,

After a fresh install of the 9.1 release I had some trouble building such packages as seamonkey and firefox - firefox was building but couldn't be started I got a transparent window , see my recent posts on this topic. I was given the advice to try it with an other x11-toolkit as QT4 and it works with GTK2 .... Looks ugly on the KDE4 plasma desktop but ...

Now to libreoffice I had also serious trouble building this port and googling around didn't give me any clue to solve the problem. So I decided to do what I did fot firefox and seamonkey and choosed the gtk2 option and its works ..... here too. 

My apologies for being so extensive.

Regards


mahashakti89


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 29, 2012)

so there is another port with QT4/KDE4 problems

i have the same problems whuen building editors/libreoffice with KDE4


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 30, 2012)

now has been marked "BROKEN", so editors/libreoffice does not build at all


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 30, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> now has been marked "BROKEN", so editors/libreoffice does not build at all



Where did you read that information ??

Regards 


mahashakti89


----------

